

The poor kids of Silicon Valley - up_and_up
http://www.cnn.com/interactive/2015/03/opinion/ctl-child-poverty/

======
fortepianissimo
I'm shocked at this quote: "Advocates say it would take $60,000 to $100,000
per year for a family of four to escape life in poverty."

------
hbhakhra
I wish this would get more attention...

~~~
booleanbetrayal
this is probably the wrong place

~~~
cyanbane
I think it is precisely the right place. People here are used to creating
solutions, their focus just may need to shift a bit.

~~~
booleanbetrayal
s/solutions/disparity/g

